# So, where are YOU from?



## Aquilah (Jun 12, 2006)

I've noticed there's a lot of us from the same countries. So, I'm curious to know just how many of us are from the same country as other MuTers... So, I'm thinking this is a good way to find out. Copy and paste the post before yours, and if your country isn't on the list, add it to the bottom. If it is, just strikethrough the previous number and add yourself. Hopefully this isn't too much trouble, but I couldn't think of an easier way, and I'm just TOO curious! If someone can think of a better way to do this, please let me know... I just can't help this curiosity though *lol*

United States - 1


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 12, 2006)

United States - 2


----------



## Shelley (Jun 12, 2006)

Canada- 1


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 12, 2006)

United States- 3


----------



## Saints (Jun 12, 2006)

Canada - 1

Iceland - 1

United States - 3


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 12, 2006)

Canada - 2

Iceland - 1

United States - 3


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 12, 2006)

Canada - 2

Iceland - 1

United States - 3 4


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 12, 2006)

Canada - 2

Iceland - 1

United States - 3 4

Australia - 1


----------



## Maude (Jun 13, 2006)

*Canada* - 3

Iceland - 1

United States - 4

Australia - 1


----------



## Tesia (Jun 13, 2006)

Canada-3

Iceland-1

_United States-5_

Australia-1


----------



## Saja (Jun 13, 2006)

*CANADA-4*

Iceland -1

US-5

Austalia-1


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 13, 2006)

CANADA-4

Iceland -1

US-6

Austalia-1


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 13, 2006)

CANADA-4

Iceland -1

US-7

Austalia-1


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 13, 2006)

CANADA-4

Iceland -1

US-8

Austalia-1


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 13, 2006)

CANADA-4

Iceland -1

US-9

Austalia-1

Girl you read my mind!! I was thinking about posting something like this just moments ago!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 13, 2006)

CANADA-4

Iceland -1

US-10

Austalia-1


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jun 13, 2006)

canada-4

iceland-1

U.S.-10

australia-1


----------



## Geek (Jun 13, 2006)

canada-4

iceland-1

U.S.-10 *11*

australia-1


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 13, 2006)

at Austalia


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 13, 2006)

canada- 4

iceland- 1

U.S.- 12

australia- 1


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 13, 2006)

canada- 4

iceland- 1

*U.S.- 13*

australia- 1


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 13, 2006)

canada- 4

iceland- 1

U.S.- 14

australia- 1


----------



## beautynista (Jun 13, 2006)

CANADA- 5

iceland- 1

U.S.- 14

australia- 1


----------



## Becka (Jun 13, 2006)

CANADA- 5 6

iceland- 1

U.S.- 14

australia- 1


----------



## slique (Jun 13, 2006)

CANADA- 6

iceland- 1

U.S.- 14

australia- 1

*Malaysia* - 1


----------



## Liz (Jun 13, 2006)

CANADA- 6

iceland- 1

*U.S.- 15*

australia- 1

Malaysia - 1


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm confused




should we consider the country we come from, or the country we currently reside in?


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 13, 2006)

CANADA- 6

iceland- 1

U.S.- 15 16

australia- 1

Malaysia - 1


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 13, 2006)

CANADA- 6

iceland- 1

*U.S.-* 17

australia- 1

Malaysia - 1


----------



## Eva121 (Jun 13, 2006)

Canada- 6

Iceland- 1

U.S.- 17

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 1

*Belgium - 1*


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 13, 2006)

Canada- 6

Iceland- 1

U.S.- 17

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 1

Belgium - 1

*England - 1*


----------



## Ali.t (Jun 13, 2006)

Canada- 6

Iceland- 1

U.S.- 17

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 1

Belgium - 1

England - 2


----------



## jaybe (Jun 13, 2006)

Canada- 6

Iceland- 1

U.S.- 17

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 1

Belgium - 1

England - 3


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 13, 2006)

Canada- 6

Iceland- 1

*U.S.- 18*

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 1

Belgium - 1

England - 3


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jun 13, 2006)

Canada- 6

Iceland- 1

*U.S.- 18*

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 1

Belgium - 1

England - 4


----------



## lynda (Jun 13, 2006)

Canada- 6

Iceland- 1

U.S.- 18

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 1

Belgium - 1

England - 5


----------



## Quiana (Jun 13, 2006)

Canada- 6

Iceland- 1

*US-19*

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 1

Belgium - 1

England - 5


----------



## mach1grrl (Jun 13, 2006)

Canada- 6

Iceland- 1

*US-20*

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 1

Belgium - 1

England - 5


----------



## Maja (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DiorAddict* I have the same question; technically I live in the US but I' m French, going back home very soon so what should I go with?



I'd go with the country you are from, not where you are currently residing. MO



Canada- 6

Iceland- 1

US-19

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 1

Belgium - 1

England - 5

*Slovenia - 1*


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* 
I'd go with the country you are from, not where you are currently residing. MO

ok





Canada- 6Iceland- 1

US-19

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 1

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 1

*Poland - 1*


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 13, 2006)

Canada- 6

Iceland- 1

_United States_-20

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 1

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 1

Poland - 1


----------



## chocobon (Jun 13, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Canada- 6

Iceland- 1

United States-20

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 1

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 1

Poland - 1

UAE-1


----------



## Charmosa (Jun 13, 2006)

Canada- 6

Iceland- 1

United States-20

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 1

Belgium - 1

England - 5

*Slovenia - 2*

Poland - 1

UAE-1


----------



## LilDee (Jun 13, 2006)

Canada-6 (where i live)

Iceland- 1

United States-20

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 1

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 2

Poland - 1

UAE-1

France-1

Netherlands - 1 (where i'm from originally)

i hope i didn't just make things complicated.. i only added Netherlands..


----------



## Andi (Jun 13, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

United States-20

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 1

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 2

Poland - 1

UAE-1

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1


----------



## ivette (Jun 13, 2006)

canada-4

iceland-1

u.s. - 13

australia-1


----------



## mabelwan (Jun 13, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

United States-20

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 2

Poland - 1

UAE-1

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1


----------



## Lia (Jun 13, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

United States-20

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 2

Poland - 1

UAE-1

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

* Brazil - 1 *


----------



## Zoey (Jun 13, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

United States-20

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 5

* Slovenia - 3*

Poland - 1

UAE-1

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1


----------



## Nox (Jun 14, 2006)

Gosh, this is starting to remind me of the World Cup Roster, LOL!

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

*United States-21*

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1


----------



## pla4u (Jun 14, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

United States-22

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1


----------



## pieced (Jun 14, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

United States-22

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

*India - 1*


----------



## canelita (Jun 14, 2006)

*Canada*-6 (used to live there)

Iceland- 1

United States-22

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

*UAE*-1 (live here now)

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

*Cuba -1* (born here)


----------



## Elisabeth (Jun 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *canelita* *Canada*-6 (used to live there)Iceland- 1

United States-23

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

*UAE*-1 (live here now)

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

*Cuba -1* (born here)

United States.


----------



## Katzr4me (Jun 14, 2006)

US - 24/ 0r 25 by now? Just posted my intro post as well today...


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 14, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

*United States-26*

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1 (live here now)

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba -1


----------



## hannablefector (Jun 15, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

United States-26

Australia- 1

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1 (live here now)

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba -1

*Thailand - 1*


----------



## lolypop (Jun 15, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

United States-26

*Australia- 2*

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1 (live here now)

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1


----------



## laurasaurus (Jun 15, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

*United States-27*

Australia- 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1 (live here now)

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 15, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

United States-28

Australia- 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1 (live here now)

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1


----------



## Nessicle (Jun 15, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

United States-28

Australia- 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1 (live here now)

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1


----------



## Gleam84 (Jun 16, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

United States-28

Australia- 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1


----------



## Mirtilla (Jun 16, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

United States-28

Australia- 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

*Italy - 1*


----------



## Kelly (Jun 16, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

United States-29

Australia- 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1


----------



## jayleelah (Jun 16, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

United States-29

Australia- 2

Malaysia - 2

*Belgium - 2* (born and raised here but originally from Morocco)

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1


----------



## mylaiva (Jun 16, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

_*United States-30*_

Australia- 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1


----------



## mascaroo (Jun 17, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

*United States-31*

Australia- 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1


----------



## KellyB (Jun 17, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

_United States-32_

Australia- 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1


----------



## MissCupcake (Jun 17, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

*United States-33*

Australia- 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1


----------



## Pauline (Jun 17, 2006)

Scotland


----------



## KayCee01 (Jun 17, 2006)

Canada - 6

Iceland - 1

United States - 35

Australia - 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1


----------



## jaydensmom (Jun 17, 2006)

Sunny Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jaydensmom* Sunny Phoenix, Arizona ***Added your count to the US***
Canada - 6

Iceland - 1

United States - 36

Australia - 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1


----------



## Thais (Jun 18, 2006)

Canada - 6

Iceland - 1

United States - 36

Australia - 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 2

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 18, 2006)

Canada - 6

Iceland - 1

United States - 36

Australia - 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 2

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Jun 18, 2006)

Canada - 6

Iceland - 1

United States - 36

Australia - 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

*Brazil - 3*

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1


----------



## gladbags (Jun 18, 2006)

Canada - 6

Iceland - 1

* United States - 37*

Australia - 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1


----------



## Joyeuux (Jun 18, 2006)

Canada - 6

Iceland - 1

*United States - 38*

Australia - 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1


----------



## Nolee (Jun 18, 2006)

Canada - 6

Iceland - 1

United States - 38

Australia - 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

*Saudi Arabia - 1 *


----------



## -nikki- (Jun 18, 2006)

*Canada - 7*

Iceland - 1

United States - 38

Australia - 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1


----------



## xberryjam (Jun 18, 2006)

Canada - 7

Iceland - 1

*United States - 39*

Australia - 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 18, 2006)

Canada - 7

Iceland - 1

*United States - 40*

Australia - 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1


----------



## gemgirl (Jun 19, 2006)

Canada - 6

Iceland - 1

United States - 26

*Australia - 3*

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria - 1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba - 1

Thailand - 1


----------



## sparky_kay (Jun 19, 2006)

Canada - 6

Iceland - 1

United States - 26

Australia - 3

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria - 1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba - 1

Thailand - 1[/b]


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 20, 2006)

****Since it looks like it got messed up****

Canada - 7
Iceland - 1
United States - 40
Australia - 3
Malaysia - 2
Belgium - 2
England - 6
Slovenia - 3
Poland - 1
UAE - 1
France - 1
Netherlands - 1
Austria -1
Brazil - 3
India - 1
Cuba -1
Thailand - 1
Finland - 1
Italy - 1
Scotland - 1
Peru -1
Saudi Arabia - 1


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 20, 2006)

Canada - 7

Iceland - 1

*United States - 41*

Australia - 3

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1


----------



## apama (Jun 20, 2006)

Canada - 7

Iceland - 1

United States - 41

Australia - 3

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 3

*Poland - 2*

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1


----------



## ilafa (Jul 2, 2006)

Canada - 7

Iceland - 1

United States - 40

Australia - 3

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

*Slovenia - 4*

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1


----------



## vav (Jul 2, 2006)

Canada - 7

Iceland - 1

United States - 40

Australia - 3

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 4

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1

*Greece - 1*


----------



## _Dreamer_ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Canada - 8*

Iceland - 1

United States - 40

Australia - 3

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 4

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1

Greece - 1


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2006)

Canada - 8

Iceland - 1

United States - 41

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 4

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1

Greece - 1

Australia - 3


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 3, 2006)

somebody messed up something cause there's been two from Poland already


----------



## Blue15 (Jul 3, 2006)

Canada - 8

Iceland - 1

United States - *42*

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 4

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1

Greece - 1

Australia - 3


----------



## Elektrica (Jul 3, 2006)

* Australia - 4*

Canada - 8

Iceland - 1

United States - 42

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 4

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1

Greece - 1


----------



## JackieCD (Jul 4, 2006)

Canada-6

Iceland- 1

United States-27, State of Perpetual Confussion

Australia- 2

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 1

England - 5

Slovenia - 3

Poland - 1

UAE-1 (live here now)

France-1

Netherlands - 1

Austria-1

Brazil - 1

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 4, 2006)

Just cause it looks like it got "messied-up" again... Love ya'll! This is great! Maybe I should start another one on WHERE exactly in the country you live





Australia - 4

Canada - 8

Iceland - 1

United States - 43

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 4

Poland - 1

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1

Greece - 1


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 4, 2006)

let me repost with number of Poles fixed:

Australia - 4

Canada - 8

Iceland - 1

United States - 43

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 4

Poland - 2

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1

Greece - 1


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 5, 2006)

ah, Poland is 1 again



I think i will just give up


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 5, 2006)

*New Zealand - 1*

Australia - 4

Canada - 8

Iceland - 1

United States - 43

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 6

Slovenia - 4

Poland - 2

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1

Greece - 1



Awww im the only Kiwi


----------



## kerri_greenuk (Jul 10, 2006)

New Zealand - 1

Australia - 4

Canada - 8

Iceland - 1

United States - 43

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 7

Slovenia - 4

Poland - 2

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1

Greece - 1


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 10, 2006)

New Zealand - 1

Australia - 4

Canada - 8

Iceland - 1

United States - 44

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 7

Slovenia - 4

Poland - 2

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1

Greece - 1


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 10, 2006)

Australia - 5

Canada - 8

New Zealand - 1

Iceland - 1

United States - 44

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 7

Slovenia - 4

Poland - 2

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1

Greece - 1


----------



## Midgard (Jul 10, 2006)

Australia - 5

Canada - 8

New Zealand - 1

Iceland - 1

United States - 44

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 7

Slovenia - 4

Poland - 2

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1

Greece - 1

Germany - 1


----------



## Issunka_html (Jul 11, 2006)

Australia - 5

Canada - 8

New Zealand - 1

Iceland - 1

United States - 44

Malaysia - 2

Belgium - 2

England - 7

Slovenia - 4

Poland - 3

UAE - 1

France - 1

Netherlands - 1

Austria -1

Brazil - 3

India - 1

Cuba -1

Thailand - 1

Finland - 1

Italy - 1

Scotland - 1

Peru -1

Saudi Arabia - 1

Greece - 1

Germany - 1


----------



## kriishu (Feb 3, 2013)

Australia - 5
Canada - 8
New Zealand - 1
Iceland - 1
United States - 44
Malaysia - 2
Belgium - 2
England - 7
Slovenia - 4
Poland - 3
UAE - 1
France - 1
Netherlands - 1
Austria -1
Brazil - 3
India - 1
Cuba -1
Thailand - 1
Finland - 1
Italy - 1
Scotland - 1
Peru -1
Saudi Arabia - 1
Greece - 1
Germany - 1

*Estonia - 1*


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 5, 2013)

South Shore Massachusetts.

Australia - 5
Canada - 8
New Zealand - 1
Iceland - 1
*United States - 45*
Malaysia - 2
Belgium - 2
England - 7
Slovenia - 4
Poland - 3
UAE - 1
France - 1
Netherlands - 1
Austria -1
Brazil - 3
India - 1
Cuba -1
Thailand - 1
Finland - 1
Italy - 1
Scotland - 1
Peru -1
Saudi Arabia - 1
Greece - 1
Germany - 1

Estonia - 1


----------



## iPretty949 (Feb 5, 2013)

Going back and forth between two countries:

Australia - 5
Canada - 8
New Zealand - 1
Iceland - 1
*United States - 46*
Malaysia - 2
Belgium - 2
England - 7
Slovenia - 4
Poland - 3
UAE - 1
France - 1
Netherlands - 1
Austria -1
Brazil - 3
India - 1
Cuba -1
Thailand - 1
Finland - 1
Italy - 1
Scotland - 1
Peru -1
Saudi Arabia - 1
Greece - 1
Germany - 1

Estonia - 1

Philippines - 1


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 5, 2013)

Australia - 5
Canada - 8
New Zealand - 1
Iceland - 1
United States - 46
Malaysia - 2
Belgium - 2
England - 7
Slovenia - 4
Poland - 3
UAE - 1
France - 1
Netherlands - 1
Austria -1
Brazil - 3
India - 1
Cuba -1
Thailand - 1
Finland - 1
Italy - 1
Scotland - 1
Peru -1
Saudi Arabia - 1
Greece - 1
Germany - 1

Estonia - 1

Philippines - 1

Costa Rica - 1


----------



## areya (Feb 22, 2013)

i am from india


----------



## Sugababe28 (Mar 15, 2013)

Australia - 5
Canada - 8
New Zealand - 1
Iceland - 1
United States - 46
Malaysia - 2
Belgium - 2
*England - 8*
Slovenia - 4
Poland - 3
UAE - 1
France - 1
Netherlands - 1
Austria -1
Brazil - 3
India - 1
Cuba -1
Thailand - 1
Finland - 1
Italy - 1
Scotland - 1
Peru -1
Saudi Arabia - 1
Greece - 1
Germany - 1

Estonia - 1

Philippines - 1

Costa Rica - 1


----------



## DearMrsWendy (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello from me to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Australia - 5
Canada - 9
New Zealand - 1
Iceland - 1
United States - 46
Malaysia - 2
Belgium - 2
England - 8
Slovenia - 4
Poland - 3
UAE - 1
France - 1
Netherlands - 1
Austria -1
Brazil - 3
India - 1
Cuba -1
Thailand - 1
Finland - 1
Italy - 1
Scotland - 1
Peru -1
Saudi Arabia - 1
Greece - 1
Germany - 1

Estonia - 1

Philippines - 1

Costa Rica - 1


----------

